# What do you mean about fujifilm finepix s1600



## kalin.p (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm a new here,I'm from Bulgaria!

I want to ask you what you think about  fujifilm finepix s1600 .I'm gonna use it for pet pictures and when I walk around  in nature!
I'll be glad to  comment what you have observations over it!



Thanks for understanding!
And excuse me if there are spelling mistakes!
Kalin


----------



## kalin.p (Jun 5, 2010)

Come on, give comment about* fujifilm finepix s1600*


----------



## KmH (Jun 5, 2010)

OK.

I don't know anything about the camera, but here are 33,400 links to other possible comments about that camera.

fujifilm finepix s1600 - Bing

Happy reading! :thumbup:


----------



## monir.niloy (Jun 6, 2010)

i mean fujifilm finepix s1600 is anice photography machine.it works nice and works properly for photography
UPIQ found results


----------

